# Starting the 14gal Cube, Need Help



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Allo

So I bought most of the supplies to start this 14gal cube now. Before I get into it I would like to know people's opinion or suggestion on positioning the powerhead I have.

It's a maxijet 1200 with a deflector. I was thinking of putting it in the middle of the tank and surround it with rocks so it won't be visible. Good idea? Bad idea?

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know anything about saltwater tanks however I have one of those Hydor powerhead attachments and know that you'll need to clean it every once in a while. Does that mean you have to tear the tank apart every month or 2 to clean it?
--
Paul


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I don't know anything about saltwater tanks however I have one of those Hydor powerhead attachments and know that you'll need to clean it every once in a while. Does that mean you have to tear the tank apart every month or 2 to clean it?
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul for the info, guess its not a great idea to surround it with rocks if I need to clean it.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

in my 29G biocube, i have the powerhead (koralia nano 424gph) on the upper back corner of my right glass. It seems to provide good flow to the tank.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> in my 29G biocube, i have the powerhead (koralia nano 424gph) on the upper back corner of my right glass. It seems to provide good flow to the tank.


I shall keep it in the upper right corner too but on the back plastic facing out. Also I ordered the intank media basket for my 14gal, can't wait till it comes in. . Just can't figure out how to DIY media basket.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

typically you want easy access to the powerhead. Its nice to hide it in rocks but it will be a pain to clean (which you will want to do about bi-monthly... as it slows down). 

Ive tried a few options, and for a tank your size, having it on the back corner facing the front & opposite corner should give you good flow throughout.

You will also have to play with coral placement, as the side the powerhead it pointing at will have the most flow, and any corals near/under the powerhead will get less flow.

I played with my powerhead positioning for a while before I was happy with it... but really, its the corals that need to be happy

If you havent started yet, heres a few tips i wish i knew, or followed through with before i started adding water....
- Dont get the fine-fine substrate, get something a little bigger... fine substrate will always be blowing in the water when you have powerheads (this limits my powerhead positioning options)
- RINSE your sand before using it. I didnt, and everytime something disturbs my sandbed I have about 20-30 minutes of cloudyness.... and I have 6 snails that are always messing with it
- Dont put chemipure in your tank without rinsing it first


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Kweli said:


> typically you want easy access to the powerhead. Its nice to hide it in rocks but it will be a pain to clean (which you will want to do about bi-monthly... as it slows down).
> 
> Ive tried a few options, and for a tank your size, having it on the back corner facing the front & opposite corner should give you good flow throughout.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the tip and advice.
I bought substrate from a fellow member on here, its the Aragonite sand.
Will do on the rinsing on the sand and chemipure.

Thanks!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the tip and advice.
> I bought substrate from a fellow member on here, its the Aragonite sand.
> Will do on the rinsing on the sand and chemipure.
> 
> Thanks!


dont put the chemipure in right away. let your tank cycle first, so u build up the bacteria colonies


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> dont put the chemipure in right away. let your tank cycle first, so u build up the bacteria colonies


Sounds like a plan! So can I start cycling now before I get my media basket for chamber 2? So I don't need to put filter floss, purigen or chemipure elite in yet?

Thanks


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

to cycle, all i had was filter floss. currently, i am just using purigen filterfloss, and some chaeto in the back. (if i get more corals, i will prob get chemipure elite as well)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

also, go to walmart and buy pillow stuffing. same thing as filter floss, and for $14, itll last you forever!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> to cycle, all i had was filter floss. currently, i am just using purigen filterfloss, and some chaeto in the back. (if i get more corals, i will prob get chemipure elite as well)


Get it now while its on sale! I got myself 3 packs of chemipure elite just incase


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Get it now while its on sale! I got myself 3 packs of chemipure elite just incase


 friday is new years eve. will be too busy to pick it up. thent he sale ends right? so im outta luck. next tiem i suppose


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> friday is new years eve. will be too busy to pick it up. thent he sale ends right? so im outta luck. next tiem i suppose


PM me when you need it if I have some left I'll sell it to you at the price I got.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

cool thanks! i'll see if i can get a couple coworkers to place an online order so i get the deal price today. 


here's my thought for the filter.

instead of the stock blue sponge in 3rd chamber, i was thinking about putting purigen in there, and this will guarantee flow through it.

then chamber 2 will be all refugium, + chemipure somehow in there. I will mod my media rack to make it more sturdy and be 1 main rack for chaeto.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> cool thanks! i'll see if i can get a couple coworkers to place an online order so i get the deal price today.
> 
> here's my thought for the filter.
> 
> ...


I was just following what their website recommended to put in chamber 2, filter floss, purigen then chemipure. Wasn't sure about the sponge in chamber 3 if I should take it out. Wouldn't mind but wasn't sure what to put in there and if it affects anything else. Since you're putting chaeto in chamber 2 then it works out for you to have the purigen in chamber 3. I can still run the tank without chaeto right?  I was thinking that chemipure would act like chaetos, maybe I'm wrong...dunno


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> I was just following what their website recommended to put in chamber 2, filter floss, purigen then chemipure. Wasn't sure about the sponge in chamber 3 if I should take it out. Wouldn't mind but wasn't sure what to put in there and if it affects anything else. Since you're putting chaeto in chamber 2 then it works out for you to have the purigen in chamber 3. I can still run the tank without chaeto right?  I was thinking that chemipure would act like chaetos, maybe I'm wrong...dunno


my purigen is still in ch2 unless i remove sponge and replace with purigen. (p.s i found someone to get me chemipure tonight!!)

you do not 100% need chaeto, but it helps to export nitrates out of your system. if you dont plan on putting it in the back, see if you can put it in the display area. it also helps to act as a safehaven for copepods and stuff, so you have some sustainable population of food too!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

My intank media basket has finally arrived!

Can't wait to get it into the tank and start cycling.

Need to go get some RO water then all I need to do is just put filter floss and not the chemi pure / purgien during the cycle process?

Thanks


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

Let the excitement begin!

Do you have an yet of what you are going to stock it with?

What is this chemi pure/purgien all about?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> My intank media basket has finally arrived!
> 
> Can't wait to get it into the tank and start cycling.
> 
> ...


pics soon!!

Thats what I did. just filterfloss. this way you build up your bacterial colonies. then later when you have a bioload after the cycle, add the chemipure&or purigen.



rrobbiiee said:


> Let the excitement begin!
> 
> Do you have an yet of what you are going to stock it with?
> 
> What is this chemi pure/purgien all about?


chemipure and purigen and filter media that work really well in absorbing compounds from the water. such as nitrates and phosphates etc.

yes, what are your stocking plans?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

With such a small tank, I was thinking a few corals and some sort of shrimp, turbo snail?, hermit crab?, and maybe a clownfish?

Someone recommended me get some turbo snails to clean the algae and dig around the sand.

Any suggestion would be great for stocking.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> With such a small tank, I was thinking a few corals and some sort of shrimp, turbo snail?, hermit crab?, and maybe a clownfish?
> 
> Someone recommended me get some turbo snails to clean the algae and dig around the sand.
> 
> Any suggestion would be great for stocking.


turbos are very large and pushy apparently. as a result they might tip over your corals. go for astreas, they seem to be working well for me!

if you get aiptasia, go for a peppermint shrimp. mine cleaned out the aiptasia i had immediately!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Got the distilled water from Walmart and opened up the package with the media basket.

Cut the flap on chamber 1 to 2 for better flow and also to fit the connector piece (which I had to super glue the directional flow pieces).

Filled the tank halfway and will wait till directional flow piece to dry for 24hrs before filling the rest of the tank and starting the filter.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Once my tank was cycled I went for hermit crabs and astrea snails...

Astrea snails seem to be doing a great job of cleaning the tank of algae.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Once my tank was cycled I went for hermit crabs and astrea snails...
> 
> Astrea snails seem to be doing a great job of cleaning the tank of algae.


+1 astrea snails eat eat eat!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So finally my tank is cycled surprisingly fast. Got some live rock and sand as you can see. So I went to SUM on Saturday just to check out the store (great store and price), one of the worker told me to get some hermit crab and snail to cycle the tank with them in it so I got it.

So what type of food should I feed these little guyz and I'm gradually turning the lights on for longer periods of time up to 8hrs/day


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

You dont feed hermits, they eat algae and other nasties they find in the tank..

But since you bought them before getting any real algae then... well.. i dont know..
Do you have any fishfood?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Kweli said:


> You dont feed hermits, they eat algae and other nasties they find in the tank..
> 
> But since you bought them before getting any real algae then... well.. i dont know..
> Do you have any fishfood?


NLS marine formula, and marine flake, frozen brine shrimp cubes/bloodworm.

Knew I should have waited but the guy at the store said I should get some =(


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

The hermit will eat sinking pellets. just a couple in for him to munch on. not sure about snail food


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> So finally my tank is cycled surprisingly fast. Got some live rock and sand as you can see. So I went to SUM on Saturday just to check out the store (great store and price), one of the worker told me to get some hermit crab and snail to cycle the tank with them in it so I got it.
> 
> So what type of food should I feed these little guyz and I'm gradually turning the lights on for longer periods of time up to 8hrs/day


Awesome, dude! There's my rocks! Can't wait to see it mature but I guess I'll have to!)

Yup, gotta love SUM! You are looking forward to a long future of spent dollars there, LOL 

Between the hermits and snails, and other creatures that come in on the LR, most crap you throw in there will become food for somebody...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Kev!

I can't wait either! This will be a great learning experience then maybe after a year or so switch up one of my other tanks to salt.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Thanks Kev!
> 
> I can't wait either! This will be a great learning experience then maybe after a year or so switch up one of my other tanks to salt.


Bwhahahaaaa!!! I see a "120G TBD" tank in your tanks list. Don't do anything with it yet. Wait 3 months, and I predict that you will be already planning to turn in into a marine aquarium.  Mark my words, LOL!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Do not make a small tank, because in few months you will want the big one. You can jump to my house and see the difference between small and big

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you notice a bunch of pods in the tank?

If not, It might be a good time to buy some reef pods and dump it into your system. They will take a few weeks to populate, but its a very healthy part of the ecosystem in your tank (and free food)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

If you start a small reef tank, you'll definitely want to move to a larger one, and even larger one, so on. 

However, I found a nano great learning experience, and give you a chance to appreciate why the larger setup is easier and better. 

It is also a good chance to evaluate if you're ready to go further in this hobby before making significant investment.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Your talking to someone who has like 10x tanks in his signature...

I grew out of my 34G pretty quickly, but like Conix said, its been a great learning experience... If i can keep this stable and healthy then upgrading will only get easier


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sig said:


> Do not make a small tank, because in few months you will want the big one. You can jump to my house and see the difference between small and big


I'll have to come by one day and check out your new tank once its running with corals and fish!!



Kweli said:


> Do you notice a bunch of pods in the tank?
> 
> If not, It might be a good time to buy some reef pods and dump it into your system. They will take a few weeks to populate, but its a very healthy part of the ecosystem in your tank (and free food)


I do not see any pods (at least I don't think so). How big are they and where can I get some reef pods? I've only notice small white shell snail, bristle star and bristle worm (both of which I no longer see, guess its hiding somewhere)



conix67 said:


> If you start a small reef tank, you'll definitely want to move to a larger one, and even larger one, so on.
> 
> However, I found a nano great learning experience, and give you a chance to appreciate why the larger setup is easier and better.
> 
> It is also a good chance to evaluate if you're ready to go further in this hobby before making significant investment.


After seeing your tank, its good to go big! hahah



50seven said:


> Bwhahahaaaa!!! I see a "120G TBD" tank in your tanks list. Don't do anything with it yet. Wait 3 months, and I predict that you will be already planning to turn in into a marine aquarium.  Mark my words, LOL!


Sad new on the 120G is on TBD because it sprung a leak (small leak or it would of flooded the whole place) it was housing my discus now the discus is in different smaller tanks until the leak is fixed.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

For pods, just stare at the substrate (typically where rock/sand meet) and you should notice movement..

Where can you buy it? I dont know, i never had to as my rock came with alot of pods.... 

Might have to do a search, What area do you live in?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Kweli said:


> For pods, just stare at the substrate (typically where rock/sand meet) and you should notice movement..
> 
> Where can you buy it? I dont know, i never had to as my rock came with alot of pods....
> 
> Might have to do a search, What area do you live in?


Vaughan/Thornhill

Does anything eat the bristle worm and star? Just curious since I don't see them anymore.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I think i remember seeing eat west marine post that they had pods..

near vaughan mills

bristle warms/stars will do most of their hiding during the day and only come out at night (even small amounts of lights sometimes keep them in their burrows)


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Fish_Man said:


> Vaughan/Thornhill
> 
> Does anything eat the bristle worm and star? Just curious since I don't see them anymore.


Normally, no. They should be around if you had them before.

As for pods, you can get a small piece of holey base/live rock placed in someone else's established reef aquarium, preferably in a refugium, and leave it there for few weeks to get pods in there.

I know some places do sell so called "live pods" but they seem to be rather expensive and not clear on exactly how many live pods come in a bottle.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Another fun challenge to find live pods


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> If you start a small reef tank, you'll definitely want to move to a larger one, and even larger one, so on. .


For me it took just 3 weeks, to understand it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I think i remember seeing eat west marine post that they had pods..
> 
> near vaughan mills
> 
> bristle warms/stars will do most of their hiding during the day and only come out at night (even small amounts of lights sometimes keep them in their burrows)


East West Marine sold out of pods


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Another fun challenge to find live pods


You can order them from ReefAquatica.com (or pick them up from his house by the zoo).


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

50seven said:


> You can order them from ReefAquatica.com (or pick them up from his house by the zoo).


Ah!

$21.99 for 200+ pods good? Do I need that many?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

you shouldnt need too many, especially since your tank is new and there arent any predators.. they should start reproducing pretty quickly


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Ah!
> 
> $21.99 for 200+ pods good? Do I need that many?


I will buy half

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

10 cents a pod, you better take good care of them....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wait a few weeks. Then start looking in the corners of the glass along the substrate at night. Use a flashlight and wait until the tank has been dark for a few hours. You should see all kinds of scurrying activity going on.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sig said:


> I will buy half


Sounds good. When do you need it by? Probably gonna call and see if they have any and pick it up this weekend.



Kweli said:


> 10 cents a pod, you better take good care of them....


I'll eat some too 



50seven said:


> Wait a few weeks. Then start looking in the corners of the glass along the substrate at night. Use a flashlight and wait until the tank has been dark for a few hours. You should see all kinds of scurrying activity going on.


Haven't try waiting a few hours after to check it out.. will do it today.

One question: Some people turn on the moonlights but others don't. What are people's take on that?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

"Copepods are the second largest source of protein in the oceans, second only to krill. They are the natural food of many fish in the oceans, especially the early life stages.

Some fish will not eat non-living foods, and require live feeds such as copepods and mysids. Some good examples are: mandarin gobies, any seahorse species, scooter blennies, and early life stages of dottybacks, chromis, tangs, flame angels, etc. Owneres of these type of fish definitely need a consistent and reliable source of copepods for feeding.

OCEAN PODS copepods are 100% aquacultured and safe to add to your system for feeding these species of fish.

Reef tank systems do better when there are a variety of natural organisms to maintain the ecological balance. The reason that "live rock" or "live sand" is such a great item is that it provides a foundation for healthy microorganisms that will allow the larger, more visible fish and invertebrates to thrive.

Over time, the population of the invertebrates from the live rock will naturally decline, as they are grazed by the corals, anemones, fish and shrimp in the tank.

OCEAN PODS copepods are a great way to boost your natural populations of copepods.

In addition, some copepods have some added benefits. They are "detritivores", meaning they will scavenge leftover fish food, fish poop, and bacteria in the tank. They can help control the water quality by eating the unused food which can eventually lead to bacteria overload in your tank.

OCEAN PODS copepods are detritivores and will stay in your tank, thriving and reproducing without any additional food.
copepods can feed only on small food items like bacteria, diatoms or other unicellular forms
naldopr is offline 
Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!
Reply With Quote
naldopr
View Public Profile
Send a private message to naldopr
Visit naldopr's homepage!
Find More Posts by naldopr
Old 05-27-2007, 06:29 PM #3 (permalink)
naldopr
Senior Member

Join Date: Apr 2007
Location: poinciana
Posts: 166
Send a message via MSN to naldopr Send a message via Yahoo to naldopr

Default
How do copepods benefit my reef tank?

Copepods eat bacteria, diatoms and other tiny, single-celled organisms in the water. Free-swimming copepods are a component of zooplankton and are eaten by many organisms including mussels, fish and fish larvae. Although some marine fish will breed and grow in captivity, others are more problematic and require specialized diets. Copepods are the natural food for fish in the ocean and their movement in the water column elicits a strong feeding response from many fish. Copepods have naturally higher levels of fatty acids which is necessary for good health and nutrition for your fish and invertebrates."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

sig said:


> "Copepods are the second largest source of protein in the oceans, second only to krill. They are the natural food of many fish in the oceans, especially the early life stages.
> 
> Some fish will not eat non-living foods, and require live feeds such as copepods and mysids. Some good examples are: mandarin gobies, any seahorse species, scooter blennies, and early life stages of dottybacks, chromis, tangs, flame angels, etc. Owneres of these type of fish definitely need a consistent and reliable source of copepods for feeding.
> 
> ...


Good read.

Thanks


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i dont use my moonlights right now, buy only b/c i need to find another timer.

i have my actinics come on 1 hr before the 10Ks and stay on 1hr later. eventually i will have the moonlights go on for 1 hr before & after the actinics


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you guys get some chaeto from an established tank/fuge, you will guaranteed get some pods. And they will reproduce as long as something isn't eating them faster than they can reproduce...
If you have something voraciously eating them, you can sometimes but them at ORG, too. I bought some there when I first got my mandarin, just to give the population a boost...


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

sig said:


> "Copepods are the second largest source of protein in the oceans, second only to krill. They are the natural food of many fish in the oceans, especially the early life stages.
> 
> Some fish will not eat non-living foods, and require live feeds such as copepods and mysids. Some good examples are: mandarin gobies, any seahorse species, scooter blennies, and early life stages of dottybacks, chromis, tangs, flame angels, etc. Owneres of these type of fish definitely need a consistent and reliable source of copepods for feeding.
> 
> ...


They are trying to sell this product. Not everything written here is 100% accurate. Many of the fishes listed will be fine without live food, and some can be trained. This stuff looks straight out of brochure.

It says "early life stage of ..." then "owners of these fishes". Most people will not have these fishes in early stages of their lives (frys).

Don't believe what manufacturers claim when it comes to reefing. Do your own research and get information you need first.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

carmenh said:


> If you guys get some chaeto from an established tank/fuge, you will guaranteed get some pods. And they will reproduce as long as something isn't eating them faster than they can reproduce...
> If you have something voraciously eating them, you can sometimes but them at ORG, too. I bought some there when I first got my mandarin, just to give the population a boost...


What does ORG stand for?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Oakville Reef Gallery... One of the better stores in the surrounding GTA area...

Sea U Marine, North American Fish Breeder are the other 2 standouts


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> Don't believe what manufacturers claim when it comes to reefing. Do your own research and get information you need first.


I do my own research and looks like everything is BS and more I am doing it the more I got confused

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is the intank media basket I got works pretty well for the biocube I guess.

If anybody was interested to see what it looks like not on their website.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Update on the tank and suggestion on what else I can put into the tank would be great, coral wise.

Fish stock plan: clown, and yellow watchman goby

Current clean up crew:1 hermit crab and astrea snail right now


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

coolio. Looks awesome already!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I like it. What is the green stuff on the right?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> coolio. Looks awesome already!


Thanks but I want to add more but don't know what.



sig said:


> I like it. What is the green stuff on the right?


Green star polyp.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Update on my cube.

This is an example of why you should go big to begin with. I have barely any room to add more corals.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, it can be a problem... I have a 34G and couldnt imagine having something half its size....


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wow that's beautiful. lol there's wayyyyy more livestock in there than my 29G lol. I guess i can go ahead and stock a little more aggressively. I like your clown!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> wow that's beautiful. lol there's wayyyyy more livestock in there than my 29G lol. I guess i can go ahead and stock a little more aggressively. I like your clown!


Thanks. I don't consider corals livestock  hahah

Finally seeing a bit of coralline algae


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Picture update.

There is absolutely no more room for additional corals. 

I took out the powerhead on the right (too much flow supposedly, the corals grow better now without it) and trimmed up some of the cheato.

Getting purple hair algae


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

tank is full of awesomeness!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> tank is full of awesomeness!


Thank you but the snails keep running over some of my corals that aren't glued and it ends up on the sand in the morning.


----------

